
Bumblebee decline points to mass extinction, according to study - ForHackernews
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/feb/06/bumblebees-decline-points-to-mass-extinction-study
======
clon
The cynical among us can view this as an opportunity to invest in honey.

Clearly the bigger problem is that bees are one of a kind pollinators, without
them we will probably starve in large numbers. But I wish my grandchildren
would have the opportunity to taste real honey - unprocessed, unfiltered,
unpasteurized with the amazing texture.

Luckily for us, honey has an almost indefinite shelf life, if stored properly
(basically kept in a sealed jar, in a cool dark place). I have tasted honey
that was at least 70 years old and despite the weird colour (almost black), it
tasted just fine.

~~~
csin
Apparently honey bees are gonna be fine. Humans will keep them alive. It's the
wild bees that show signs of mass extinction.

[https://www.wired.com/2015/04/youre-worrying-wrong-
bees/](https://www.wired.com/2015/04/youre-worrying-wrong-bees/)

~~~
ta999999171
Like, the ones that pollinate every crop?

~~~
csin
Yea. I'm not sure what's gonna happen to wild flowers/vegetation after the
wild bees die out though :(

